# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kenge Italiane ne vite..

## Brari

po behen mbi 80 vjet besoj qe shqiptaret degjojne kengen italiane..

pra qe kur dolen gramafonet e radiot e para.. u degjua dhe ne shqiperi kenga e bukur italiane..

fale youtube-s po e filloj nje  koleksion me keng italiane te vjetra e te reja.. me nji kenge as te vjeter por as te re..

----------


## BOKE

Ne vitin 1968, ne San Remo u kendua kjo kenge e famshme  e Don Backy-t nga Marisa Sannia:




Me vone, ne vitet '80 e kendoi dhe vete aoutori, Don Backy:

----------


## BOKE

Ndersa kjo eshte nje nga me te njohurat e muzikes se lehte italiane.
E kompozuar nge i njohuri Paolo Conte, u be e famshme nga i famshmi Adriano Celentano:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Kam nje t'vetje  :buzeqeshje: 



Kerkoj emrin e dy kengetareve italiane, ato dolen apo moren fame mesa m'kujtohet aty nga vitet 2000, jane shume simpatike madje kan kenduar dhe ne anglisht. 


Shendet dhe gjithe te mirat.

----------


## BOKE

Nje tjeter klasike e interpretuar nga shume kengetare, por po e sjell nga Don Backy qe eshte edhe autori.

----------


## BOKE

Ndersa kjo eshte nje kenge qe s'vdes kurre. Akoma dhe sot degjohet ne Itali, sidomos ne kohen e plazhit. lol

----------


## skender76

Pershendetje!Un po sjell nje kengetar qe, kenget e tij i degjoj shum shpesh dhe me knaqsi.Stili i tij asht unik.

----------


## brandon

Po e pati ndonjeri tekstin e 'Vita tranquilla' , mbase e poston ketu.
S me kujtohet autori ,por fillon keshtu:
Ho sempre sognato ;
Quando avro' quello ,poi 
Saro' saziatto.
Sognavo il mare,
Mi son' bagnato,
Ma un altra volta 
Non mi son' saziato
...................
....................

----------


## Homza

vetem kenget e adriano celentanos jan dicka...kenget italjane tjera do ishin me te bukura sikur ti degjoshe pa ze fare...kot jan.

----------


## BOKE

Pervec "Questo piccolo grande amore" e Claudio Baglionit, jane edhe keto te dyja me poshte, qe mbahen si me te mirat e muzikes se lehte italiane te pas luftes;

----------


## BOKE

Pa llogaritur Lucio Battistin qe revolucionarizoi muziken italiane, si nga ana muzikore edhe nga tekstet.
Sipas specialisteve kjo eshte kenga me e mire e tij:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

nji hit te muzikes italiane, meqe po vjen edhe vera, apo summer si i thoni ju Brari  :perqeshje: 

e knon nji dhonderr yni,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9gAw...eature=related

ja varianti tjeter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXrG_...eature=related

----------


## puroshkodran

> e knon nji dhonderr yni,


ishte ky vianello ne nji reality show te rai. del kjo gruja kti, ajo shqiptarja, ne trasmetim direkt e i'a fut me torte turive prezantuses.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Youtube dhe google kane kenge plot. Kenge italiane, franceze, spanjolle etj ka me mijra ne internet. Temat e forumit hapen per te diskutuar. Prandaj per te vene thjesht nje link kenge se me pelqen per momentin, se dua te pershendes, se m'u kujtua...ekziston nje teme qe i permbledh te gjitha, ajo tek forumi i muzikes shqiptare. 
Ne kete teme, jane lene dhe do te lihen vetem postimet qe kane nga nje kuriozitet, informacion, koment ku lexon dicka me shume.

----------


## vezhguese

Besoj se duhet të keni dëgjuar për dy nga këngëtaret më të famshme italiane me origjinë shqipëtare. E para Rafaela Kara, babai i saj me origjinë nga Kruja, Rafaela këngëtare shumë e njohur në Itali gjithashtu prezantuese dhe aktore shumë e njohur e atyre viteve.
Me këngën 'A far l'amore comincia tu' arriti të futet në Chartet angleze nën titullin 'Do it , do it again'.











E dyta është e talentuara Anna Oxa edhe i ati i saj me origjine shqiptare. Nje gje qe me beri shume pershtypje eshte se njerin nga femijet e saj e quajne Qazim....
Ne 1989  fitoi vendin e pare ne Sanremo  ne nje duet me Fausto Leali ,me kengen 'Ti lascero'




Me pas ne 1999 zuri perseri vendin e pare me kengen 'Senza pieta'




I'u pershendes!!!!

----------


## katjushka

> Po e pati ndonjeri tekstin e 'Vita tranquilla' , mbase e poston ketu.
> S me kujtohet autori ,por fillon keshtu:
> Ho sempre sognato ;
> Quando avro' quello ,poi 
> Saro' saziatto.
> Sognavo il mare,
> Mi son' bagnato,
> Ma un altra volta 
> Non mi son' saziato
> ...






uroj qe te te ndihmoj kjo video klm.

----------


## drague

si na dukej dikur canzionissima.

mrekulli!!!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ja nji nga kenget qe beri buje nga fund 70 apo fillim 80, qe ndejti mbi 20 jave ne vend te pare ne hitparaden qe kishte radio 2 te premten ne 12 e gjys ose te shtunen  :shkelje syri: 

e mban mend plako qe lejshin oren e fundit per me digju hitparene  :perqeshje: 

bile bile, ja mori edhe "woman in love ", te barbara straighten.





Dammi il tuo amore
non chiedermi niente
dimmi che hai bisogno di me
tu sei sempre mia anche quando via
tu sei l'unica donna per me

quando il sole del mattino mi sveglia
tu non vuoi lasciarmi andare via
il tempo passa in fretta, quando siamo insieme noi
e' triste aprire quella porta
io resterò se vuoi, io resterò se vuoi

dammi il tuo amore
non chiedermi niente
dimmi che hai bisogno di me
tu sei sempre mia anche quando vado via
tu sei l'unica donna per me

(orchestra)

quando il sole del mattino mi sveglia
tu non vuoi lasciarmi andare via
il tempo passa in fretta, quando siamo insieme noi
e' triste aprire quella porta
io resterò se vuoi, io resterò se vuoi

sei proprio tu l'unica donna per me
il resto non conta se io sono con te
non voglio andar via
se ti perdo non ho
più nessuna ragione per vivere

dammi il tuo amore
non chiedermi niente
dimmi che hai bisogno di me
tu sei sempre mia anche quando vado via
tu sei l'unica donna per me

dammi il tuo amore
non chiedermi niente
dimmi che hai bisogno di me
tu sei sempre mia anche quando vado via
tu sei l'unica donna per me

----------


## drague

Po mer xhuje .

ai ishte ngushellimi jone.

ma fshiu shigjeta Fiordaliso.sa kisha pa e ndigju.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po boj noj koment mer plak, per kongen edhe sta fshi mo  :shkelje syri:

----------

